# The Official Air Fryer thread



## Chickenstrip (13/2/21)

No rules, no laws, no ifs, buts or bull. Go nuts.
Drop your stories, your recipes, tell us about the time you sold your dog to get a bigger airfryer or the time you left your kid at school too long because you just had to airfry that fillet for lunch. Let's hear it all.

I'll start.

My favourite air fryer food is reheated left over pizza.
I'm also quite partial to a snitczhel in the fryer. Did I spell snitczzhqel right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (13/2/21)

@Stranger time to drop some of those old family recipes.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> No rules, no laws, no ifs, buts or bull. Go nuts.
> Drop your stories, your recipes, tell us about the time you sold your dog to get a bigger airfryer or the time you left your kid at school too long because you just had to airfry that fillet for lunch. Let's hear it all.
> 
> I'll start.
> ...



Correct spelling is schnitzel

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/21)

I haven't really had time to experiment with recipes, but I love air-fried chicken pieces! Brown and cripsy on the outside; moist and tender inside. Perfect. 

TIP
To make cleaning the grid easier, I put a piece of tinfoil on it and curl the sides up a bit to make a little container, for any overflow juice.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (14/2/21)

Hooked said:


> I haven't really had time to experiment with recipes, but I love air-fried chicken pieces! Brown and cripsy on the outside; moist and tender inside. Perfect.
> 
> TIP
> To make cleaning the grid easier, I put a piece of tinfoil on it and curl the sides up a bit to make a little container, for any overflow juice.



I do this too! Especially with fatty meats. Thighs come out fantastic in the air fryer. But breasts without skin are dry and hard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/2/21)

We use the air fryer for oven chips - quicker and easier. 



Chickenstrip said:


> I do this too! Especially with fatty meats. Thighs come out fantastic in the air fryer. But breasts without skin are dry and hard.



Wrap them up in tinfoil rather - add butter or olive oil with garlic and herbs. Win...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> We use the air fryer for oven chips - quicker and easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap them up in tinfoil rather - add butter or olive oil with garlic and herbs. Win...



Oooooh thanks @RainstormZA I'll try that! Sounds yummy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/2/21)

This is airfryer chicken and chips 
Cooked together--we have the double level attachment and skewer accesories with ours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Chickenstrip (14/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> This is airfryer chicken and chips
> Cooked together--we have the double level attachment and skewer accesories with ours.
> 
> View attachment 222522



Just when I thought I was cool for having an airfryer you go and hit me with the double level attachment. There's always a bigger fish.

Must admit though no chicken I've put in the air fryer ever came out looking a tenth as good as that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (14/2/21)

M.Adhir said:


> This is airfryer chicken and chips
> Cooked together--we have the double level attachment and skewer accesories with ours.
> 
> View attachment 222522



@M.Adhir Did you do the sauce with the chicken, or on the stove?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> Just when I thought I was cool for having an airfryer you go and hit me with the double level attachment. There's always a bigger fish.
> 
> Must admit though no chicken I've put in the air fryer ever came out looking a tenth as good as that.



I also made a mistake in buying a small airfryer. It's enough for a meal for me, but not enough if I have someone to dinner. We live and learn - at a cost, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/2/21)

Hooked said:


> Oooooh thanks @RainstormZA I'll try that! Sounds yummy!


Back in the day when air fryers didn’t exist, I did it that way in the oven to avoid breasts from drying out and same method for braaiing too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (15/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> Just when I thought I was cool for having an airfryer you go and hit me with the double level attachment. There's always a bigger fish.
> 
> Must admit though no chicken I've put in the air fryer ever came out looking a tenth as good as that.



LOL we have first Phillips version from around 2011/2012 or so, so it's pretty small-hence the additional attachments bought to increase cooking space.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir (15/2/21)

Hooked said:


> @M.Adhir Did you do the sauce with the chicken, or on the stove?



Little foil bowl created at bottom of air fryer. It cooked the sauce in there. Quick baste when turning the chicken as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## fbb1964 (17/2/21)

We've been using ours for about 6 months now just fish and chips or chicken and chips. Delish you just cant beat it. We have a big microwave that also doubles as a convection oven so transitioning over is just not happening. I want to start using it for more recipes but even looking at tons of recipes it's still nogo. This short interesting video caught my attention.. And serious rethink..



Looking at other videos for steak and ribs being done in an air fryer warrants at least a test as well.
See what I mean I definitely want to try this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (17/2/21)

fbb1964 said:


> We've been using ours for about 6 months now just fish and chips or chicken and chips. Delish you just cant beat it. We have a big microwave that also doubles as a convection oven so transitioning over is just not happening. I want to start using it for more recipes but even looking at tons of recipes it's still nogo. This short interesting video caught my attention.. And serious rethink..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for this @fbb1964. I also haven't used mine to its full potential and haven't had the motivation to look up recipies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/2/21)

A must have for any air fryer owner are ramekins; Cakes, brownies, etc. can all be made in them! 

I made a full breakfast in the air fryer:

Spray and cook your ramekins, pop an egg each in them. 
Put your sausages in and spray and cook them. 
Air fry at 180 degrees C for 8 minutes (for medium eggs). 
Remove eggs, keep sausages in, place rolls in that have been drizzled with olive oil and air fry at 200 degrees C for 3 minutes. 
And you've got a full, air fried breakfast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (21/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (22/2/21)

Take an apple and use one of those corers that make segments. Take each segment and wrap it in streaky bacon stretched out with a spoon.

Spray inside fryer with spray and cook, bring to 180C. Chuck food in and give it around 12 mins. Brush with maple syrup if you like Canadian

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (22/2/21)

Take some mince and make balls that fit in the palm of your hand. Take a small glass and push it in the middle to make a hollow, there must sill be a floor. Stretch out some bacon or you can use ham, and wrap the balls pushing the ends into the hollow. Put in cheese and sosatie sauce.

Cook slow on 160 or so for 25 mins.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (22/2/21)

Open a bottle of good red wine

Pre heat air fryer to 180 C

Have a glass of wine, at the same time as taking a small 600 gram beef fillet and smearing it all over with garlic butter.

When air fryer is up to heat, put boiling water in the base of the air fryer just below level of pan. Put fillet in pan and set timer for 30 mins.

Drink more wine from bottle , when wife asks for some wine, distract her and get some out of the box.

After 30 mins check water level and top up if needed, turn fillet.

Set for another 15 mins, drink balance of wine. Open another bottle. Make a salad, and when fillet is done rest for 10 mins.

After you have rested for ten minutes, tell your wife food is ready, she must serve it before it gets cold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (22/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Take some mince and make balls that fit in the palm of your hand. Take a small glass and push it in the middle to make a hollow, there must sill be a floor. Stretch out some bacon or you can use ham, and wrap the balls pushing the ends into the hollow. Put in cheese and sosatie sauce.
> 
> Cook slow on 160 or so for 25 mins.



I tried pushing the glass in the middle but it didn't work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/21)

@Stranger, twice you've mentioned pre-heating the air-fryer. I didn't know one is supposed to do that. I thought you just set the temp, put the food in and set the timer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (23/2/21)

An airfryer basically is a small fan assisted oven. Most of the designs feature a heating element similar to what you find under the hot plate of an electric hob. Add to that a fan and a pan with holes in it and you have a fan assisted oven.

You would normally heat up an oven or a pan to cook, to my mind same principle applies. I would never do meat in an oven from cold, neither would I put bacon in a cold pan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (23/2/21)

Hooked said:


> I tried pushing the glass in the middle but it didn't work.



Try spray the glass with spray and cook. For the size that I make I use a shot glass. you can also just use your thumb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (23/2/21)

Hard boil 6 eggs and when done drop into ice water.

Let eggs cool while you take one onion, dice and fry.

Peel and grate the eggs and mix with onion.

Shape into fingers (like fish fingers) roll in flour, then roll in beaten egg and then roll in bread crumbs.

200C for 5-6 mins and then turn and another 3-4 mins for the other side

Serve on a toasted muffin covered with a cheese sauce (from Woolies)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/2/21)

Stranger said:


> An airfryer basically is a small fan assisted oven. Most of the designs feature a heating element similar to what you find under the hot plate of an electric hob. Add to that a fan and a pan with holes in it and you have a fan assisted oven.
> 
> You would normally heat up an oven or a pan to cook, to my mind same principle applies. I would never do meat in an oven from cold, neither would I put bacon in a cold pan.



That makes sense ... I'll preheat in future. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (23/7/21)

So my wife and I decided to adult a bit and get an airfryer.

Need some advice on the models. (Feels like the beginning of another rabbithole)

Hifi Corp got the Phillips XL on a pretty good special right now. But you don't seem to find many accesories for it. Does the XXL accesories fit in the XL model?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/7/21)

Adephi said:


> So my wife and I decided to adult a bit and get an airfryer.
> 
> Need some advice on the models. (Feels like the beginning of another rabbithole)
> 
> Hifi Corp got the Phillips XL on a pretty good special right now. But you don't seem to find many accessories for it. Does the XXL accesories fit in the XL model?



Nope. You have to get the accessories for the size which you have. Have a look on Takealot for accessories.

EDIT
Before you buy, why do you want an airfryer? The reason I'm asking is this. I bought one because I thought it would make washing up easier. 

I fry (in coconut oil) most of my food on the stovetop and there's always oil splatter which has to be cleaned off the stove and counter. I thought an airfryer would eliminate that. However, the airfryer quadruples washing up!

Clean after stovetop frying:
1. Pan/wok 
2. Stove
3. Counter

Clean after airfrier:
1. Grid/basket - and this is a MISSION because the food sticks to the grid, even if Spray 'n Cook is used. I have to use a nailbrush to get it clean.
2. The part which holds the basket.
3. The part which holds the part which holds the basket.
4. The inside of the airfryer - sides and element.
5. Wipe down outside.

I hate the bloody thing and I seldom use it!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/7/21)

Me... just waiting here for @Stranger to jump in....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (23/7/21)

Hooked said:


> Nope. You have to get the accessories for the size which you have. Have a look on Takealot for accessories.
> 
> EDIT
> Before you buy, why do you want an airfryer? The reason I'm asking is this. I bought one because I thought it would make washing up easier.
> ...



I need something to shorten cooking time. I work 12 hours every night and my wife works almost 12 hours during the day. Between all the chores and kids there's not much time left for cooking. So we are quickly getting in the habit of take-aways every night. Not very healthy the hips or the wallet.

Guess I'm going to spend my Friday night watching air fryer reviews. What has become of my life?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/7/21)

Hooked said:


> Nope. You have to get the accessories for the size which you have. Have a look on Takealot for accessories.
> 
> EDIT
> Before you buy, why do you want an airfryer? The reason I'm asking is this. I bought one because I thought it would make washing up easier.
> ...



Mine (Phillips) is a 2 piece basket and it goes straight in the dishwasher, no effort required!

After the dishwasher, it's the hardest working appliance in our house!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (23/7/21)

Well, since you asked, mine is also really hard working but just like any cooking magufta, if you find it sticking, it means it has not been seasoned. First use should be a good wash and then coated in oil and then cooked for 30 mins on 200C. After that the dishwasher can take care of everything else.

All this " no oil" stuff is rubbish, it does need some, far less than frying but you do still need it. If I do chips for example I toss them in a little oil and seasoning before I chuck them in the pan. Always pre heat.

The other thing I can mention, airfryers are not chuck in and forget appliances despite what is touted, they are like any other cooking device and your recipes and food must be monitored like any oven/fry/cook device. Yes they save time as the cooking space is much reduced from a large oven and they heat up quickly. Chips as an example need tossing every now and then so that they cook evenly.

Mine is used daily, even if it is just for the sides. Nothing more convenient than a bag of mixed roast veg tossed in there while you burn some meat on the braai.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (23/7/21)

My mates asked , how was your day " I told them I found fame and fortune on a vape forum, talking about air fryers"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/7/21)

Stranger said:


> Well, since you asked, mine is also really hard working but just like any cooking magufta, if you find it sticking, it means it has not been seasoned. First use should be a good wash and then coated in oil and then cooked for 30 mins on 200C. After that the dishwasher can take care of everything else.
> 
> All this " no oil" stuff is rubbish, it does need some, far less than frying but you do still need it. If I do chips for example I toss them in a little oil and seasoning before I chuck them in the pan. Always pre heat.
> 
> ...



I must agree with you here. 

90% of the food that goes into the AF gets a coating of Spray n Cook (olive oil). It makes the cooking better and much easier for my dishwasher. 

Mine too is in daily use, with the list of stuff being air-fried forever increasing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (23/7/21)

So after spending some research time I'm feeling like a Philips sales rep.

This one seems to tick most of the important boxes and not too bad for a beginner model.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (23/7/21)

I think like a lot of things, if you commit to "I am using it" then you will see the value.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (23/7/21)

Stranger said:


> My mates asked , how was your day " I told them I found fame and fortune on a vape forum, talking about air fryers"



Considering that the Braai thread gets more action than the Fitness thread, I don't think we are too bad for a forum of vaping hipsters.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (23/7/21)

Hooked said:


> Nope. You have to get the accessories for the size which you have. Have a look on Takealot for accessories.
> 
> EDIT
> Before you buy, why do you want an airfryer? The reason I'm asking is this. I bought one because I thought it would make washing up easier.
> ...



I'm usually the dishwasher because I make the most dishes according to my wife. But apparently coffee mugs doesn't count.

I have to give it a go. We can't keep on living off take aways.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stranger (23/7/21)

When mates come for a braai, we end up with all the bags of chips and pretzels left behind. Me make spring rolls, chicken strips, those skinny chips, meatballs,. I steal all the potato skins when my wife makes roast potato's in the oven, lovely even when cold. If I can be bothered and want to impress, three cheese mushrooms. They last about ten seconds from when I put them down. A lot of this stuff i cook up and it gets served cold as appetizers. No one complains except me as I never get any left overs ...... except the bloody chips and pretzels, bluurg

The other thing I really like making is the chicken strips and then a cheese and carrot mayonnaise filling inside a wrap, but I don't do these for mates, it's a my thing, thing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/7/21)

You guys do realise that air fryers are just convection ovens with a fancy dress on? Get yourself a nice little convection oven with more space at a lot cheaper… not a bad trade-off for an approximate increase of 10% cooking time (due to the bigger cavity).

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (23/7/21)

Adephi said:


> I need something to shorten cooking time. I work 12 hours every night and my wife works almost 12 hours during the day. Between all the chores and kids there's not much time left for cooking. So we are quickly getting in the habit of take-aways every night. Not very healthy the hips or the wallet.
> 
> Guess I'm going to spend my Friday night watching air fryer reviews. What has become of my life?



Can't beat a microwave to shorten cooking time - but you won't get the crispiness!
And when you or your wife have a day/night off, cook up some meals that can be frozen. Then just reheat in microwave. I do that a lot.

Something else you might want to consider, is a slow-cooker. This is my favourite piece of kitchen equipment! It's great for making soup and bredies etc. and the beauty of it is that you can switch it on Low in the morning/night and when you get home your meal is ready and waiting for you. It won't burn or dry out and there is no need to check on it while it's cooking - in fact, you shouldn't. Once it starts don't take the lid off. I absolutely swear by mine!!!

For example, in winter I make a big pot of soup in the slow-cooker, then freeze it in individual containers. The day before I'm going to eat it I let it defrost, then just pop in the microwave to reheat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/7/21)

Stranger said:


> My mates asked , how was your day " I told them I found fame and fortune on a vape forum, talking about air fryers"



Sometimes I'll tell my brother about something that I read on the forum e.g. air-fryers, COVID. "What's that got to do with vaping?" he asks, with surprise.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (23/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> You guys do realise that air fryers are just convection ovens with a fancy dress on? Get yourself a nice little convection oven with more space at a lot cheaper… not a bad trade-off for an approximate increase of 10% cooking time (due to the bigger cavity).



That's a jolly good suggestion @CJB85! I still prefer an ordinary (stove) oven. Washing up is easy as I've used an oven tray. But I do worry about how much electricity it's using. A smaller convection oven would solve that problem!


----------



## Grand Guru (23/7/21)

Interesting...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (23/7/21)

Hooked said:


> Can't beat a microwave to shorten cooking time - but you won't get the crispiness!
> And when you or your wife have a day/night off, cook up some meals that can be frozen. Then just reheat in microwave. I do that a lot.
> 
> Something else you might want to consider, is a slow-cooker. This is my favourite piece of kitchen equipment! It's great for making soup and bredies etc. and the beauty of it is that you can switch it on Low in the morning/night and when you get home your meal is ready and waiting for you. It won't burn or dry out and there is no need to check on it while it's cooking - in fact, you shouldn't. Once it starts don't take the lid off. I absolutely swear by mine!!!
> ...



All great ideas. But there's one thing with my family. They are full of kak when it comes to food. Wife only has Butternut soup (that is great in a pressure cooker), boy doesn't eat any chicken or any meat with fat, stew or bredies are a no go. Heated frozen foods also gets eaten with a very long tooth. Only my daughter is daddy's girl. She will eat anything. 

But my mind is set on this. If anything, I'll have an appliance to make some quick veggies for the braai as @Stranger mentioned. And maybe next year I'll join the crossfit team in the park or something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/7/21)

Adephi said:


> So after spending some research time I'm feeling like a Philips sales rep.
> 
> This one seems to tick most of the important boxes and not too bad for a beginner model.


I have that one. I love it. 

we eat a lot of chicken and potatoes and veg and this is just a winner. Best money I’ve spent this year.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (23/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> I have that one. I love it.
> 
> we eat a lot of chicken and potatoes and veg and this is just a winner. Best money I’ve spent this year.



Thats good to hear. Did you get the baking accessory for it? Or any accessory that works with it?


----------



## Paul33 (23/7/21)

Adephi said:


> Thats good to hear. Did you get the baking accessory for it? Or any accessory that works with it?


I didn’t but I want to get the baking accessories but I’ve made rolls and bread in it without any accessories and they came out pretty well I must admit. 

meat and roasts are an absolute winner though. 

tiny bit of oil rubbed on a chicken and some spices and plop it in and an hour later it’s done. No basting or fussing. Win.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (23/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> I have that one. I love it.
> 
> we eat a lot of chicken and potatoes and veg and this is just a winner. Best money I’ve spent this year.


I would love one like this…
https://www.home.co.za/pdp/dna-air-...MO8pe1ROw3A8JXDTt3saAtKEEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I would love one like this…
> https://www.home.co.za/pdp/dna-air-...MO8pe1ROw3A8JXDTt3saAtKEEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I would love one like this…
> https://www.home.co.za/pdp/dna-air-...MO8pe1ROw3A8JXDTt3saAtKEEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Is it compatible with Escribe?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/21)

Adephi said:


> Thats good to hear. Did you get the baking accessory for it? Or any accessory that works with it?


Pork roast and roasted potatoes @Adephi. 

Pretty much did nothing except salt the pork and shake the potatoes every now again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (25/7/21)

I tried using a bit of oil - just basted the chicken wings with it - but it still sticks to the wired basket. Well, not really sticks - I can lift the wings off easily, but cleaning is now even worse!!! I'm done! Anyone want to buy my airfryer?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/21)

Hooked said:


> I tried using a bit of oil - just basted the chicken wings with it - but it still sticks to the wired basket. Well, not really sticks - I can lift the wings off easily, but cleaning is now even worse!!! I'm done! Anyone want to buy my airfryer?


Spray a tiny bit of spray and cook in the basket before you use it. Solves all your issues.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (25/7/21)

Hooked said:


> I tried using a bit of oil - just basted the chicken wings with it - but it still sticks to the wired basket. Well, not really sticks - I can lift the wings off easily, but cleaning is now even worse!!! I'm done! Anyone want to buy my airfryer?



I see on some videos they place a sheet of baking paper with holes on the grid with the food weighing it down. Especially with bakeries and sticky foods.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (25/7/21)

Not going to lie. I got a small piece of Rib-eye roast in the fridge. And the thought have crossed my mind.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (25/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> Spray a tiny bit of spray and cook in the basket before you use it. Solves all your issues.



I always do and it doesn't solve my airfryer issues - let alone the others.


----------



## Hooked (25/7/21)

Adephi said:


> I see on some videos they place a sheet of baking paper with holes on the grid with the food weighing it down. Especially with bakeries and sticky foods.



I'll try that, thanks @Adephi.

I've often used tinfoil - curled the edges up so that it makes its own little basket, but the food doesn't cook as well as it does without the tinfoil.


----------



## Stranger (26/7/21)

Hooked said:


> I always do and it doesn't solve my airfryer issues - let alone the others.



Take it out, clean it and then cover it in oil. Normal stuff that can take high heat. Then season it by putting it back in on highest heat for longest time. I think the coconut oil is the problem and you mentioned before you have cooked from cold. That pan needs to be seasoned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/7/21)

The quickest and easiest way to do breakfast.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (26/7/21)

Stranger said:


> Take it out, clean it and then cover it in oil. Normal stuff that can take high heat. Then season it by putting it back in on highest heat for longest time. I think the coconut oil is the problem and you mentioned before you have cooked from cold. That pan needs to be seasoned.



Why would coconut oil be a problem? It can be used on very high heat. I do my chicken wings on 180C and then on 200C to get it really nice and crispy.


----------



## Munro31 (26/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 235646


Unfortunately we increased the population my wife and I

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Adephi (26/7/21)

Got mine today. 

Chips, cordon bleu and nuggets for the kids came out alright. Now having cheese grilled sandwiches. I can get use to this thing.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (26/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Unfortunately we increased the population my wife and I


Geluk. 
So have you aquired an airfryer as well?


----------



## Munro31 (26/7/21)

Resistance said:


> Geluk.
> So have you aquired an airfryer as well?


Haha, we still on the fence in the air fryer dept!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (27/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Unfortunately we increased the population my wife and I



Congrats @Munro31! But you say "unfortunately". That sounds like sleepless nights talking! You've just got to understand what a baby needs.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (27/7/21)

Hooked said:


> Congrats @Munro31! But you say "unfortunately". That sounds like sleepless nights talking! You've just got to understand what a baby needs.
> 
> View attachment 235704


My son is 12 yrs and my daughter 6 months, I forgot how sleepless the nights are!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (27/7/21)

Hooked said:


> Why would coconut oil be a problem? It can be used on very high heat. I do my chicken wings on 180C and then on 200C to get it really nice and crispy.



AFAIK, seed oils have a higher smoke point and to season something, you need the highest heat. Nothing wrong with coconut oil, good stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (27/7/21)

I tried something last night I want to pass on. Chicken breasts can be a bit dry done in the air fryer and I usually put a bit of hot water in the bottom of the pan to keep them moist. What I did last night was use a technique called brineing, picked up from youtube.

Drop your chicken breasts into a bowl of warm water that has 4 tablespoons salt and leave for a minimum of 1.5 hours, or longer or overnight or put in the morning ready for supper. The theory that the salt water will be drawn into the fibres of the meat and keep it moist.

Well it definitely works, after soaking, you pat dry and then season with a little oil and spices and into the airfryer it goes. Has to be the moist chicken I have had out of the machine to date. Really really good and not salty at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/21)

Hooked said:


> Why would coconut oil be a problem? It can be used on very high heat. I do my chicken wings on 180C and then on 200C to get it really nice and crispy.





Stranger said:


> AFAIK, seed oils have a higher smoke point and to season something, you need the highest heat. Nothing wrong with coconut oil, good stuff.






Smoke points above, Avocado oil!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (27/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> My son is 12 yrs and my daughter 6 months, I forgot how sleepless the nights are!



This too shall pass!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (27/7/21)

Stranger said:


> AFAIK, seed oils have a higher smoke point and to season something, you need the highest heat. Nothing wrong with coconut oil, good stuff.



I always use coconut oil - no bad cholesterol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/7/21)

If you own an AF - get yourself a thermometer, it makes your life a while lot easier!


----------



## Hooked (4/11/21)

Philips Air Fryer (small) for sale!!


----------

